
Internet stats and facts for 2016 - ffggvv
https://hostingfacts.com/internet-facts-stats-2016/
======
DrScump
<China has the highest percentage of internet users (21.97%), followed by the
U.S. (9.58%) and India (8.33%)>

This seems less than credible to me. _Less than 10%_ for the U.S.?

~~~
dragonwriter
The "percentage of internet users" is (World Total Internet Users/Internet
Users in < _Nation_ >) not (< _Nation_ > Population/Internet Users in <
_Nation_ >) -- that latter calculation would be the "internet penetration"
(the figure Bermuda leads with 97.75% and the US is #25 with 86.75%.)

